# Farm Rescue



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a story out of Rhodes, Iowa....yes there are folks that still care....its not always about money.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...nd_giving_back/


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Real good people. Hats off to them!

Thanks Mike for posting. Praying they are not needed by any, but dang good to know they are there for those that do need them.


----------

